# Al Qaeda Sends a Message to Democrats



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Al Qaeda Sends a Message to Democrats*

December 22, 2006 2:28 PM
Brian Ross and Hoda Osman Report:


Al Qaeda has sent a message to leaders of the Democratic party that credit for the defeat of congressional Republicans belongs to the terrorists.

In a portion of the tape from al Qaeda No. 2 man, Ayman al Zawahri, made available only today, Zawahri says he has two messages for American Democrats.

"The first is that you aren't the ones who won the midterm elections, nor are the Republicans the ones who lost. Rather, the Mujahideen -- the Muslim Ummah's vanguard in Afghanistan and Iraq -- are the ones who won, and the American forces and their Crusader allies are the ones who lost," Zawahri said, according to a full transcript obtained by ABC News.

*Zawahri calls on the Democrats to negotiate with him and Osama bin Laden, not others in the Islamic world who Zawahri says cannot help.*

"And if you don't refrain from the foolish American policy of backing Israel, occupying the lands of Islam and stealing the treasures of the Muslims, then await the same fate," he said.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

MMM, our enemies support who won the elections. Makes me feel safe


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Ayman al Zawahri I have a message for you...Kiss my Irish-American arse! Your just another little rich boy who mommy and daddy didn't give enough attention too. Maadi Egypt? rough town... real good reason to become an extreamist. I can't wait until you meet up with the souls of the people you killed in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, Nairobi, Kenya, Iraq, Afghanistan, oh heck the list is endless...........and I'm sure your hell will be just that too "endless"


----------



## Tessa (Dec 27, 2005)

With "friends" like these, the Democrats don't need enemies.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

A vote for a Democrat is a Vote for a Terrorist Puppet...

has a nice ring to it.


----------

